# TCP/IP über vier Adern... welche?



## Pau1e (17 August 2009)

Wir möchten das Protokoll TCP/IP über vier, statt der üblicherweise 8 aufgelegten Adern betreiben. 
Meiner Meinung nach hab ich schonmal gehört, dass das funktioniert. 
Grund:
Eine neue Steuerung soll eingebaut werden, die Verbindung zum entfernten Schaltschrank besteht aber leider nur durch ein 2x2x0.5mm².

Kennt jemand die Belegung, so dass es funktioniert?


----------



## marlob (17 August 2009)

Normales 100BaseT- und 10BaseT-Kabel kommt mit den Adern an den Pins 1, 2, 3 und 6 aus
mehr Infos hier
http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/netze/twisted.html


----------



## Bomato (17 August 2009)

Guck mal hier http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/net/0510151.htm


----------



## MSB (17 August 2009)

Also das vier Drähte reichen, ist ja mehr oder weniger allgemein bekannt,
aber das Kabel hört sich jetzt so gar nicht Ethernet-Tauglich an.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## argv_user (17 August 2009)

Wenn die Leitungen paarweise verdrillt sind, so sollte auch eine 100Mbit-Verbindung funktionieren.

Ich habe aus historischen Gründen noch auf einer "Nebenstrecke" ein Ethernet über eine unverdrillte Leitung laufen;
allerdings musste ich dazu die Datenrate künstlich auf 10Mbit begrenzen (10Mbit-Hub an einem Ende).
Ohne diese Begrenzung versuchte meine Hardware ständig, die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit
auszuhandeln, was jedoch zu einer erbärmlichen Nutzdatenrate führte...


----------



## Nospsguru (18 August 2009)

Moin,

oder vielleicht mit so einem Gerät lösen.
http://www.plug-in.de/fileadmin/upload/pdf/catalogs/Ethernet-Extender_070719_web.pdf

MfG
Nospsguru


----------



## Pau1e (25 August 2009)

Super, Danke!
Das Kabel ist paarweise verdrillt und paarweise geschirmt. Das funktioniert.
Wie lang kann ich mit dieser Verbindung gehen, und was passiert, wenn das Kabel zu lang wird?
Wird das Netz langsam oder geht es garnichtmehr. 
Ich schätze mal, das eingegrabene Kabel so auf ca. 130 - 150  mtr.


----------



## jan820813 (25 August 2009)

*Leitungslänge*

Hallo,
wenn Deine Leitung CAT-5,6 oder 7 entspricht (steht in der Regel auf der Leitung) sollten 100 m gehen.
Darüber kann es funktionieren, muss aber nicht immer.


----------



## nade (25 August 2009)

Also mittlerweile sind 150m bei entsprechend geringer Übertragungsleistung kein Problem mehr. Netzwerkkameras auf Kat7 Leitung Installiert und da war die Längste Strecke sogar 170m. Anderst gesehen, DSL ist auch im Endefekt nur Netzwerktechnik mit weit aus größerer Reichweite.... Da gehts sogar auf mehrere Km...


----------



## paula23 (26 August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich will ja nicht mit Vorschriften kommen, aber es gibt klare Definitionen von der max. Länge Ethernet Labeln (100m + 10m so hab ich das mal gelernt), das Risiko denke ich Kabel für 150m einzugraben halte ich für sehr hoch. 

Umschwenken auf andere Technologien! Seriell oder LWL

Servus.


----------



## hausenm (26 August 2009)

Achtung:
"Wir" verlegen hier kein CAT Ethernetkabel sonder, wie Eingangs beschrieben, ein 2x2x0,5. OK Paarweise geschirmt aber eben kein CAT.
Was passieren wird: bei "zu langen" Kabeln (abhängig von der Boudrate) wird dein Kabel, trotz Schirmung zur Antenne. Die eingespeiste Leistung kann uU. völlig abgestrahlt werden, auf jeden Fall empfängst du jeden Mist und dein Signal- Rauschabstand wird eine Katastrophe.


----------

